
Google Body Browser - Uncle_Sam
http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/index.html
======
arnorhs
This looks awesome and runs fast on my quad core system using chrome 9.

I got carried away dragging and zooming around but missed one thing. The
search box is really powerful. You can locate each and every organ using it. I
can imagine this being incredibly useful for medical students etc.

Good job Google.

~~~
swah
Runs fast on my Core 2 Duo too. You can enable "GPU Accelerated Compositing"
in about:flags.

~~~
opskode
Wow. Gpu acceleration works wonderfully on the Nvidia Linux Binary driver.
9800GT stock

The typical high-Cpu usage dropped like a rock.

------
qjz
Isn't it a bit prudish not to fully expose the skin? It's not much better than
a Barbie doll. And where's Ken?

~~~
ars
Is it bad to be prudish?

What's the upside of fully exposing the skin? I don't think skin exploration
is the goal of this project, and this way they aren't alienating part of their
audience.

~~~
a-priori
I'm pretty sure Grey's Anatomy (the book, not the show!) doesn't draw clothing
over the figures...

------
scotth
For stuff like this, why not serve up the JavaScript unminified? It seems like
the perfect kind of project to learn from.

~~~
bd
From brief code inspection, it looks like this project uses ThreeD library:

<http://code.google.com/p/threedlibrary/>

Here are other examples from Google using ThreeD which are not minified:

<http://code.google.com/p/webglsamples/>

------
plnewman
You know what I would like? Google for my house. As in, I get a set of rfid
tags that I can put on my keys, my remote, checkbook, or whatever. In the
event I can't find something, I have a little device I can use to track down
the missing item.

------
jpravetz
This is so cool. Very well done. A feature request would be to add layering
for muscles: I can't pick out the hip rotators and Piriformis. Ditto for
Transversus abdominis.

~~~
joezydeco
The model doesn't seem to be totally complete. Some organs are not there yet.
Inner ear, for example.

------
blahblahblah
This is interesting in terms of its potential. However, right now this is
really the bare minimum implementable unit of functionality and is a little
too limited to be of practical use in teaching anatomy.

Features I'd like to see: 1\. Arrows from the labels to the anatomical
structure so you can tell which label refers to which structure without having
to interactively click each label to highlight the structure. 2\. I assume
they've built their 3D model from the publicly available Visible Human Project
data. It would be nice to be able to flip through axial, coronal, and sagittal
stacks of the Visible Human images and see the image plane superimposed on the
3D view for localization and have anatomical structures labeled on the cross
sectional images as well. It would also be nice to be able to select which
cross sectional imaging modality is displayed (Visible Human has MRI, CT, and
photographed cryosections).

------
slug
Works great on latest chrome beta 64bit linux, GPU Accelerated Compositing,
nvidia card, core 2 duo.

Uses negligible amount of CPU and seems as fluid as a local OpenGL
application. The other webgl examples from
[http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/12/webgl-now-in-beta-
her...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/12/webgl-now-in-beta-here-
comes-3d-web.html) work pretty well too, although the "previous page" button
doesn't seem to work properly, so I have to close the tab.

------
nlanier
I have nothing insightful to say but I am in awe.

------
efnx
It's nice to see webgl being added to the Chrome beta, no more downloading
Chromium and having to open it with cli options.

------
justinxreese
Doesn't work on the newest Chrome?

~~~
gabriele
you need to enable WebGL in about:flags in Chrome 8.0.552.224

~~~
justinxreese
Thanks!

------
aphyr
Works great for me on Chromium 9.0.572, Ubuntu 10.10, Macbook Pro 3,1. 3d
accel helps.

------
bcl
Really, really slow on chromium 9.0.6 (fedora14 dual core system). Unusably
slow.

~~~
modeless
What OpenGL hardware and drivers are you using?

~~~
bcl
As a friend pointed out, that's my problem :) I'm using the nouveau driver on
a dual head GeForce 9500 GT. So I don't have any acceleration at all.

------
sharjeel
Even though Google has a consistent color theme in all of its interfaces, I
strongly believe that black background here would make it much more usable.
Pretty awesome though!

------
davydka
It's a little risque in the latest webkit nightly build, osx.

------
ebtalley
Windows 7 Google Chrome beta.. check AMD 6 core.. check GeForce 210.. check

Im getting: To use Body Browser, you'll need a Web browser with WebGL support.

what am I missing?

~~~
ebtalley
nm, restart had not completed to update from version 7 to version 9.

~~~
henrybridge
ah, glad to hear it!

------
MaysonL
When will Google learn that 2-finger scrolling on OS X is not meant for
zooming?

------
dmvaldman
this runs a little slow on my mac, anyone else having issues?

Also, what are those things on her nipples? You can see it clearly when the
opacity of everything is set to 0 except for a slight opaqueness of the body.

~~~
JshWright
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammary_gland>

~~~
dmvaldman
Yes I know what mammary glands are. Now why would they be shown under the body
(skin, clothing) tag?

------
carbocation
Netter, we hardly knew ye.

~~~
niels_olson
they definitely need to work on more sophisticated dissections, and Netter
would be a GREAT start!

------
everest81
so i guess it's just iso-surface extraction under the hood

------
morphir
does this use websocket?

------
ergo98
Works wonderfully in FF 4b7. It's a pretty simple model and I'm on a high end
machine, so that isn't all that incredible (like a side-scrolling canvas
demo), but it's neat.

~~~
torme
I have the exact opposite experience actually in FF 4b7, and though I'm not
running some crazy awesome machine, its still a decent box. The page basically
crashes the browser.

~~~
natmaster
Can you paste the Graphics section on the about:support page?

~~~
torme
Adapter Description: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 295

Vendor ID: 10de

Device ID: 06fd

Adapter RAM: 256

Adapter Drivers: nvd3dumx,nvwgf2umx,nvwgf2umx nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um

Driver Version: 8.15.11.9038

Driver Date: 7-14-2009

Direct2D Enabled: true

DirectWrite Enabled: true

GPU Accelerated Windows: 1/1 Direct3D 10

Running on windows 7, Xeon quad core 3.20 GHZ, 6 Gig ram

------
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009346> \- 4 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010046> \- no comments

Also, from Google's blog:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009300> \- no comments

~~~
acangiano
Can we leave the novelty accounts to Reddit, please?

~~~
DupDetector
Huh. I thought this was something completely different. I thought this was a
robot to help cross-references submissions about the same topic, and find
duplicates that the built-in dup detector doesn't find. As such, I thought it
would be valuable.

~~~
acangiano
If it's a bot, I can see the value in it. It would be better as a built-in
feature, but nevertheless it makes sense. I just hope that it doesn't inspire
less useful accounts which would be more akin to Reddit's novelty accounts.

